
Ethereum Dapps and microservices and APIs case study: adChain - altsang
https://www.lunchbadger.com/adchain-ethereum-dapps-lunchbadger-microservices-and-apis-pt-2/
======
skar5151
Is a Dapp the equivalent of a Microservice with its own contract ?

~~~
altsang
Not exactly in the traditional sense, a Dapps is a decentralized app that runs
on Ethereum, to bridge the gap beyond blockchain execution, the embodiment of
a Dapp across all of its smart contracts to a traditional application is
ideally - a microservice (and API) :)

------
glougheed
the story continues....

~~~
altsang
it gets better over time :)

